
Lawmakers Demand Investigation into FCC Chairman Ajit Pai - joeyespo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/lawmakers-demand-investigation-into-fcc-chairman-ajit-pai/
======
binaryblitz
I really hope that something comes from this. However, we've been burned SO
many times before...

------
fosco
I find it odd the amount of points this has in a few hours but this is not in
the front page?

If anything happens I hope the result is to encourage more competition in
everything under the purview of the FCC.

------
thebiglebrewski
Ajit Pai is a spineless shill for the cable industry. I'm glad he's being
investigated. He doesn't care what the public thinks and just pushes the
industry agenda over and over again.

~~~
sctb
The guidelines ask us to post civilly and substantively, and comments that are
more provocative than informative don't lead us to the kind of thoughtful
discussion we're here for. Please try to move things in the informative
direction, especially on controversial topics.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
kapauldo
Flagged! Quick before someone opines!

~~~
sctb
Could you please stop violating the guidelines and post civilly and
substantively instead? We've asked you several times and we'll ban the account
if you won't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Karunamon
> _We contacted Chairman Pai 's office today, and a spokesperson provided this
> response:_

> _Unfortunately, this request appears to be part of many Democrats ' attempt
> to target one particular company because of its perceived political
> views_...

Politics as usual, then. The stated reason for doing something is usually not
the actual reason. I'm glad to see someone is standing up to this industry
crony nonetheless, doing the right thing for the wrong reason is still doing
the right thing.

~~~
uabstraction
Meh. This is the same administration which politicized the NFL, and continues
to politicize climate science and basic reality itself. Anything you say or do
that comes remotely close to holding them accountable will be decried as a
political attack. Any evidence of corruption is fake news.

I'm not buying it. Pai is as slimy as they come, and everyone knows it. We are
going to figure out who was responsible for stuffing the FCC public comment
forum with dead people's comments no matter how much Pai screams about it. We
are going to find where this blatantly corrupt man's kickbacks are coming
from. That isn't politics. That's justice.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Methinks the NFL politicized itself, without realizing what potential
consequences their actions would bring about.

~~~
h_r
I'm pretty sure the parent is referring to the POTUS stepping in and demanding
certain behavior of both the players and owners. You'd think he had bigger
problems to demand his rather limited attention.

